# Shaping the finger guard



## robert flynt (May 25, 2016)

Now it's time to shape the guard. You can use a round file, small half round file, table top drum sander, knife grinder with small wheel attachment or a small wheel horizontal grinder. The first grind, I do on my knife grinder, just to take the excess metal off. By the way keep a spray bottle of water handy and spray the guard regularly to prevent scorching the handle material. After you have rough shaped the guard it is time to start shaping the finger groove with one of the above mentioned tools. when this is completed I go to my little 1" belt sander to smooth thing out a bit and get the outer surface close to shape. Now it is time to knock those sacrificial pins out of the guard and ream the pinholes to a slight taper in side. put your permanent pin in leaving 1/16" or so sticking out of the guard on both sides. Peen the pins so that they fill the tappered holes. Sand, grind or file the excess metal from the pins flush with the guard. It is time for hand sanding now! Starting with 220 grit cut your sand paper in to 1" strips and get after it. Sand the handle, which should have been shaped at the same time you were shaping the guard, and the guard. I wrap the sand paper length wise around a 1/2" wooden dowel to sand the finger groove and a length of 1 x 1/4" brass to sand the flats nice and flat and get all the scratches out. You don't want any domed pins or rounded spine. Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 25, 2016)

Great tutorial Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Robert. Appreciate you doing these tutorials.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

If I didn't have too many things going on your tutorials alone would definitely cause me to start buying tools and equipment. These are must-reads even for us non-kinfe makers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brain M (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for these! I've been tearing my hair out trying to figure out how to put a guard on a full tang bowie! This is brilliant! Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

Actually he doesn't write these up. At his house his wife is the boss and tells him when, where and how so I know he is just doing what she tells him to do and he gets all the credit for good looking knives.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------

